

Show HN: sStory, easy magazine-style minisites - ejfox
http://ejfox.github.com/sStory/

======
kerno
This is really impressive. I can see this becoming foundational for presenting
feature journalism and even educational content.

~~~
ejfox
Thanks so much. Would love to hear more of your thoughts about potential uses,
I've been struggling to think of examples to make.

------
ricardobeat
The page is taking a little too long to load on iOS, maybe images should have
better compression or be smaller.

